
Chicken - Portable, Efficient C Compiler for the Scheme Programming Language - coderdude
http://www.call-cc.org/
======
jf
It looks like the closest Common Lisp equivalent is ECL?
<http://ecls.sourceforge.net/>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2241015>

------
sigzero
Differences from Gambit-c that does the same thing?

~~~
jfoutz
IIRC Chicken uses a really big stack to avoid to many trampoline functions.
This sort of implmentation: <http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/CheneyMTA.html>

It's been a long time since i've looked at it though.

------
wnoise
Call with curried chicken?

~~~
derleth
Might be more appropriate for a Haskell -> C compiler.

~~~
oconnore
No, I don't believe Haskell has first class continuations.

~~~
wnoise
Do they really need to be part of the language when they can be encoded so
readily, either ad-hoc, or with the Cont monad / ContT monad transformer?

------
derleth
It took me a couple tries to parse the headline. Usually, 'C compiler' means
'a compiler that compiles C (to something else)', whereas here it means 'a
compiler that compiles _to_ C (from something else)', in this case Scheme.

Chicken compiles Scheme to efficient C that is then compiled to machine code
by your machine's existing C compiler.

~~~
ehsanul
Should be "Scheme -> C compiler".

